# شعرك مع حنة غاده حرير 3_12 ساعه بس ولا تفوتكم قصتي بالصور والتجارب



## غاده الشرقيه (10 يناير 2012)

دعاء السوق

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة » .



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ )

أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ لَحْمٌ نَبَتَ مِنْ سُحْتٍ ، أي : من حرام " [ أخرجه الترمذي وغيره ]













بسم الله نبدأ



الحمدلله والصلاه والسلام على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 



تجربة الاعشاب الهنديه من 11 سنه ولله الحمد والمنه واعرف الحمدلله والشكر لله كيف اتعامل مع الشعر المتساقط

وكلها بفضل الله ومنته من حقل تجاربي 
اكثر من 11 سنه كنت اعمل الحنه بيدي بالمكونات المعروفه بمنتدياتنا وبما فيها الحديده والعفص التي تكلموا عنها الاخوات ولله الحمد والمنه ما عملت بشي بشعري


تجربه
....................


عندي اخت حفظها الله من جوانب شعرها صلع

صوره تقريبيه لشعرها












وانا من يوم اني صغيره يسموني العطار احب ريحة العطار :021:



كل شيء ابحث عنه واستفسر منه ووووو.........................


المهم رحت عطار ولقيت عنده الزباد علبه شفافه وبداخلها الزباد اسود ثقيل مره وله ريحه قويه وجربته على شعر اختي



وسابقا قد قرأت عنه تدهنه قبل النوم وكانت ريحته مرررررررره قويه وتغسله بعد ما تصحى


وسعره رخيص جدا واحيانا نستهان بالرخيص :cnf3:

المفاجأه نبت لها شعر من الجوانب وصار يلمع بس مو مره بس املا الفراغات وتحسن شعرها كثير 
ما استمرت عليه بس صارت تحط من الحنه اللي اسويها بدى شعرها يتحسن وخاصه معروف الحنه او الاعشاب 
اللي جربه يلاحظ تنبيت شعر جديد وفعلا طلع لها شعر للاحسن

ومع استخدام الحنه في كل مره كنا نتخوف لكن الحمد لله والمنه 

مع زيت غاده الشرقيه ودعي التساقط









بعد 6 شهور من استخدام الزيت








وقصيت شعرها باخر يوم من رمضان 





وطال واذكروا الله بالاجازه القصيره يعني حول شهرين او اقل








زيت نزلته من 4 سنوات تقريبا ولي زباين كثيرين بس بخلاء بتجاربهم للاسف 
هنا قارورة الزيت 125 مل 




[/IMG]

70 ريال








130 ريال


يستخدم مره كل اسبوع من 4 ساعات الى 8
او قبل غسل الشعر لو 5 دقائق لترطيب الشعر عوضا عن البلسم

مكوناته خالي من زيت الحشيش

وكلها مواد طبيعيه مضاف اليه زيت من العصاره الهنديه للصلع وتهدئه فروة الراس من الصداع

ومجرب من قبلي




بعض من تجارب زبائني الكرماء



الخنساء 
مشرفة صفحة حواء


تاريخ التسجيل
Jan 2007
المشاركات
3,964
رد: عن تجربه والله الزيت روعه
استعملت الزيت لى الحين ثلاث اسابيع الان

وقف التساقط --- وبدا يطلع شعر جديد 

وابرجع واخذ منك مره ثانيه يااخت غاده
...........................................
مشرفة صفحة حواء


تاريخ التسجيل
Jan 2007
المشاركات
3,964
رد: عن تجربه والله الزيت روعه

طلب ثانى من الزيت
................................


كيفك انوار ؟

اخبارك إإن شاء الله بخير

حبوبه ما قلتي لي كيف الزيت معاك؟
نفع معاكي ؟

إذا فيه أي شكوى عطيني خبر 
من زمان ابي اكلمك بس مشاغل الدنيا
طمنيني حبوبه 


هلا غادة 
كيفك اني بخير ومثل ما قلتي مشاغل الدينا 

بس اطمنك اني من زمااااااااان اطول شعري ابدا مو راضي يطول والله العظيم من استخدمت الزيت حقك تقريبا ست مرات شعري كان الى فوق اكتافي والحين الحمد لله صار الى تحت اكتافي بشوي رغم اني ما احطه كل يوم بس بجد الزيت روووووووووووعة 
ويخلي الشعر احلى واحلى مع الاستشوار تسلمي خيو ورحم الله والديك 

اخيرا لقيت شي يطول شعري


موفقة خيو


.....................................


بعد سنوات وعناء من عمل الحنه بالبيت والريحه الغير محتمله دخلت النت وشفت اشكال وانواع

واحب اجرب اي نوع وجربت واختي كانت معي 




وجربنا انواع كثيره الصالح والطالح وفي انواع مره حلوه الله يبارك لهم





استقريت على حنتي اللي كنت راح اشتغل فيها بالمشغل ربي ما كتب له ينفتح


وطبعا من قبل ما نزلتها بالنت سوينا حقل تجارب على الاهل اللي يبي يجرب بخصلات طبعا


والحمدلله حنه 

ما تسبب تساقط
تصلح للاطفال الصغار من سن سنتين وفوق

للحوامل والمرضعات


والوانها حلوه 

بني غامق

بني فاتح

اسود

باذنجاني 


والجديد ان حنتي مفعولها واحد بالوانها تصلح للشعر الخشن والناعم 

باختصار اي اضافه من ترطيب وتفتيح وتغميق اطلبها من المورد 

الحناء لا تباع الا عن طريق شركتين بس 




[/IMG]
مكوناتتها طبيعيه واللي يشك فيها مواد كيمائيه يحللها بالمختبر




هنا حجم الكيس 300 غرام مع زيت 

200 ريال


والحجم الكبير تم توفيره طلبا لرغبات زبائني الكرام


500 جرام مع زيت

300 ريال


الشكل النهائي للحناء بكرتونتها الانيقه 








طريقة العجن.

عجن الحناء بطريقتين

لمن جربت الحنه او الاعشاب الهنديه ممكن تجرب وضع الحنه من 3 ساعات الى التحمل 6 او 7 براحتها



او بالماء المغلي وتخمير الحنه 2 ساعه وبعد ذلك تستخدم


قبل استخدام الحنه,


الاهم يكون الشعر خالي من اي كريم او زيت








غسل الشعر جيدا بشامبو








استشوار او لف الشعر طاقيه بشرط تكون خاليه من التموجات او الطعجات مثل زمان اول مافي استشوار ولا شيء .............


خلونا نعيش اول










وضع الحناء بالطريقه التاليه






ومليء الشعر كامل بالحناء مع وضع الشعر على ما هو عليه وتمشيطه 


عندما يجف نغطيه بكيس تغليف الاكل كامل على الشعر كله

من فوق الى تحت


والحين اخليكم تكحلون عينكم بتجارب صغيراتي 



اذكروا الله

حلا قبل وبعـــــــــــــــــــد















عملنا لها اول مره النتائج كانت مرضيه نوعا ما


اهديتها باذنجاني وشوفوا كيف طلع شعرها ما شاء الله














بنتي ربي يحفظها 







بالاساس شعرها ناعم متموج


قبل








بعد









والحمدلله رب العالمين

انتهى


للتواصل ارسال مسج بحالة عدم الرد


0509126994


----------



## tjarksa (11 يناير 2012)

*رد: شعرك مع حنة غاده حرير 3_12 ساعه بس ولا تفوتكم قصتي بالصور والتجارب*

الله يوفقك من واسع فضله .


----------



## غاده الشرقيه (12 يناير 2012)

*رد: شعرك مع حنة غاده حرير 3_12 ساعه بس ولا تفوتكم قصتي بالصور والتجارب*

الله يجزاك الجنه


----------



## غاده الشرقيه (14 يناير 2012)

*رد: شعرك مع حنة غاده حرير 3_12 ساعه بس ولا تفوتكم قصتي بالصور والتجارب*


----------



## غاده الشرقيه (19 مارس 2012)

*رد: شعرك مع حنة غاده حرير 3_12 ساعه بس ولا تفوتكم قصتي بالصور والتجارب*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------

